# 5 year old boys first SS, band help?



## mdreher (Oct 15, 2014)

I just started introducing my son to shooting today with moderate success. We found a fork that's perfect for his size, but I haven't had success with the bands yet. I started with office bands from my work, but they were very brittle and broke. I'm not sure if they were old, or if that's what I should expect. I'm not real sure I trust them based on what I've seen. After that I bought a daisy replacement set at Academy. I attached them to the fork and we managed to shoot a few times, but they are bit too strong for him and I could tell he was getting a little frustrated. Plus I broke them because the wood had a sharp edge that cut them (lesson learned). Does anyone have any recommendations that I could try. He seems to really enjoy it while and I really want to keep this a positive experience for him.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I would use #64 rubber bands. Make a 1x1x1 chain, easy pull, cheap and easily attainable. Get some at any office store or Walmart.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

might give some green Golds Gym bands a try. they sell the exercise bands at walmart. I used it when I made my first slingshot and found it very easy to draw with a decent amount of power in return.


----------



## mdreher (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess I'll try the #64 rubber bands. Any idea on how long I should expect a set of these to last for. Will gypsy bands be my best choice for attaching these to the sling shot?


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

I used Rayshot's magnetic pouch and 1/4" black Therabands for 4.5 year old and he was thrilled


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I got him Simple Shot's Maxim Champ, based on Ray's recommendation.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I use size 64 rubberbands in a 1 x 1 chain for my five year old son. He honestly gets like 200 or better shots before any sign of wear.


----------



## mdreher (Oct 15, 2014)

I picked up some #64s and they worked great. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Thereband blue is a great easy pull, And can even send BB's fast enough to zip right into and penetrate a can. I'd imagine he could pull a smaller set, It's a extremely light pull.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

HMIB said:


> I forgot to mention that I got him Simple Shot's Maxim Champ, based on Ray's recommendation.


Just bought a Maxim Champ and had to put 3M Vetrap ( see in Modifications Forum" under topic "Slippery" ) on it because I found it to be slick. Works great now. (My hands are ordinarily dry, and when I performed magic for other magicians, I needed to use a Rosewater and Glycerin solution to increase my grip on props).

Ray didn't recommend it to me but I had seen on Nathan's site that Ray had collaborated with Nathan in its design, and that was good enough for me.

Nice compact shooter, like a Ruger LCP .380 :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

mdreher said:


> I just started introducing my son to shooting today with moderate success. We found a fork that's perfect for his size, but I haven't had success with the bands yet. I started with office bands from my work, but they were very brittle and broke. I'm not sure if they were old, or if that's what I should expect. I'm not real sure I trust them based on what I've seen. After that I bought a daisy replacement set at Academy. I attached them to the fork and we managed to shoot a few times, but they are bit too strong for him and I could tell he was getting a little frustrated. Plus I broke them because the wood had a sharp edge that cut them (lesson learned). Does anyone have any recommendations that I could try. He seems to really enjoy it while and I really want to keep this a positive experience for him.


Bill Hays (PocketPredator.com) would probably give you the best advice - he's been teaching his son Ben to shoot, so he'd have first-hand experience.


----------

